# Early Acess welche titel sind einen blick wert?



## Dwayne1988 (23. November 2013)

Wie sind eure erfahrungen bei den Spielen? Hat wer schon welche gekauft und getestet? Waren die Käufe bereits ihr Geld wert oder war das ganze noch mehr eine Techdemo?
Gibt ja immerhin so einige Interessante Spiele die dort vorhanden sind, die bereits einen Spielbaren mehrwert bieten.

Selbst habe da nur Audiosurf 2 getestet wo sagen muss das, das der erste teil im Moment mehr spass macht da bei dne zweiten teil noch viel arbeit hineinfliesen muss.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2013)

ALLE in die Tonne kloppen! Du hast da so wenige Funktionene drin, das ginge nichtmal als Demo durch...


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> ALLE in die Tonne kloppen! Du hast da so wenige Funktionene drin, das ginge nichtmal als Demo durch...


 
äh.........nö

ES Spiel ist nicht gleich EA Spiel. Es gibt einige die die schon viel weiter in der Entwicklung als Andere etc. pp, ABER Early Access Titel sind keine fertigen AAA+ Titel sondern befinden sich im Alpha- oder BetaStatus, das steht auch überall. Und es steht bei fast jedem Spiel auf welchem Entwicklungsstand sie sind, man muss sich nur die Mühe machen da mal eine Threads zu lesen.

Hier ist ein ähnlicher Thread, da habe ich das auch schon gesagt.

Ich zocke im Moment gerne War of the Vikings


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> ALLE in die Tonne kloppen! Du hast da so wenige Funktionene drin, das ginge nichtmal als Demo durch...


 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Prison Architect und Kerbal Space Programm sind beides Spiele die schon einen ordentlichen Umfang haben und es wert sind gespielt zu werden.


----------



## Low (18. Dezember 2013)

Starbound lohnt sich.


----------

